# Okinawa



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 15, 2010)

I just returned from training in Okinawa about 2 weeks ago.  I have been playing catch up since but it is worth it.

I have heard in the past people say that you don't need to go to Okinawa to learn or get a feel for real karate.  Wrong!!  Anyone that has the opportunity I highly suggest that you take the opportunity and go to Okinawa.  

Spend time training and learning.  I was quite fortunate that most everything that I have been teaching was confirmed as being correct.  Timing doing drills seemed to be the big thing that was different.
When you go visit the karate museum it is small but Hokama Sensei has really built a collection of things to look at.
Though I feel as though that the trip wasn't quite long enough it is only the first trip and not the last.


----------



## rmclain (Apr 16, 2010)

I was there for the entire month of November 2006 to specifically travel the island and see what they were teaching. Every instructor and student of karate there will tell you that if someone is using the name "karate" in their martial art name, it had better be done exactly like they do in Okinawa or else it is not karate. I can understand their point of view.

I saw some good technique and instruction there. The hospitality was unbelievable as well. 

But, I did see some technique that looks like a "Model A Ford" compared to a modern vehicle. Almost as if they had never tried to evolve their art and kept it as a snapshot to a piece of history. By this, I am speaking of the biomechanics of the movements.

Overall, I think it is a good suggestion to visit Okinawa. Might be better to go now before they turn it into a resort island (like Hawaii) after the US military pulls out around 2014.

R. McLain



Brandon Fisher said:


> I just returned from training in Okinawa about 2 weeks ago. I have been playing catch up since but it is worth it.
> 
> I have heard in the past people say that you don't need to go to Okinawa to learn or get a feel for real karate. Wrong!! Anyone that has the opportunity I highly suggest that you take the opportunity and go to Okinawa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 16, 2010)

I didn't get the impression that it had to be done exactly their way at all at least where I was at.  Mind you I am a Shorin Ryu guy who was there with a bunch of Isshin Ryu friends only thing that was asked of me was to use a vertical punch when we were training with Tsuyoshi Uechi.  When we were with Kiichiro Shimabuku he didn't ask me to change anything.

I agree the hospitality is outstanding better there than most any place I have ever been.


----------



## K-man (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll add a comment in a couple of weeks.  I leave next Thursday for 2 weeks training in Naha. Can't wait!!  (Just as long as the volcanic ash from Iceland doesn't get in the way!!)


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 17, 2010)

Good to hear K-Man.. Who are you going to train with? Be sure to get up around Uruma City and see some of the sites Katsuren Castle is cool and the view is absolutely beautiful from the top.

http://www.fisherkarate.com/okinawa2010/pages/okinawa%202010%20(52).htm

Naha to me was just another city for the most part though it has some really cool things to see and do.


----------



## K-man (Apr 18, 2010)

Brandon Fisher said:


> Good to hear K-Man.. Who are you going to train with? Be sure to get up around Uruma City and see some of the sites Katsuren Castle is cool and the view is absolutely beautiful from the top.
> 
> 
> Naha to me was just another city for the most part though it has some really cool things to see and do.


Training with Taira Sensei, Gima Sensei and Kinjo Sensei at the Jundokan.  Really looking forward as you might imagine.   We will be doing some sight-seeing at the weekend but training about 6 hours a day during the week.
Not sure if Katsuren is on the itinerary but Tokashiki Island, Shuri Castle, graves of Chojun Miyagi & Ei'ichi Miyazato and the Okinawa Karate Museum, certainly are.  Then, Katsuren only looks about 25 miles away from Naha anyhow. I'd love to get a couple of scuba dives in as well but time is sure to beat us!!


----------



## K-man (Apr 18, 2010)

Brandon, thank you for the photos, they are great.  We are training at the Budokan as well each morning.  As for the snake sake!!  I tried that last time I was in Japan.  It has kept me virile, vital and potent for about three years so I must be due for a top-up.  ;-)  When I get back home I should be positively deadly!!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 18, 2010)

K-man said:


> Training with Taira Sensei, Gima Sensei and Kinjo Sensei at the Jundokan. Really looking forward as you might imagine. We will be doing some sight-seeing at the weekend but training about 6 hours a day during the week.
> Not sure if Katsuren is on the itinerary but Tokashiki Island, Shuri Castle, graves of Chojun Miyagi & Ei'ichi Miyazato and the Okinawa Karate Museum, certainly are. Then, Katsuren only looks about 25 miles away from Naha anyhow. I'd love to get a couple of scuba dives in as well but time is sure to beat us!!


We stopped at Katsuren on the way to Tokumura Sensei's dojo one morning thats pretty much why we got there. We went out to Hamahiga and Miyagi Island, Shuri Castle, Kokusai Dori, and the Japanese Navy Cave and thats about all the sight seeing we got in. I hear ya on the training we did about 5 hours a day between karate and kobudo so it lessens the time to see things but it was worth it.  We stopped at the museum also, Hokama Sensei is a really nice person and just enjoyable to be around.


----------



## Haze (Apr 18, 2010)

K-man,

I'm familiar with Taira Sensei and some of his bunkai concepts. He has an incredible amount of knowledge


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 18, 2010)

Haze said:


> K-man,
> 
> I'm familiar with Taira Sensei and some of his bunkai concepts. He has an incredible amount of knowledge


Without a doubt K-Man will have a great experience at the Jundokan.


----------



## rmclain (Apr 18, 2010)

Maeda Point is great for SCUBA there. It's not far from Naha.

R. McLain




K-man said:


> Training with Taira Sensei, Gima Sensei and Kinjo Sensei at the Jundokan. Really looking forward as you might imagine. We will be doing some sight-seeing at the weekend but training about 6 hours a day during the week.
> Not sure if Katsuren is on the itinerary but Tokashiki Island, Shuri Castle, graves of Chojun Miyagi & Ei'ichi Miyazato and the Okinawa Karate Museum, certainly are. Then, Katsuren only looks about 25 miles away from Naha anyhow. I'd love to get a couple of scuba dives in as well but time is sure to beat us!!


----------

